# Go Indy!!!!



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Even if you don't win tonight just please keep playing Miami hard!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our bigs stepped up for this game, now Granger needs to get his **** together. And I really hope Collison works on his defense over the offseason, Chalmers is making him his bitch.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> now Granger needs to get his **** together.



:gunner:...He pisses me off so much!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :gunner:...He pisses me off so much!!


Yes, but he has stepped up this quarter.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This game's gonna give me a heart attack!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What a stupid way to end it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why was Dahntay Jones playing, let alone inbounding the ball, so late in the game?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why was Dahntay Jones playing, let alone inbounding the ball, so late in the game?


I wish JOB's doghouse was still around, I'd lock him up in it and let him rot. Good thing Rush is back.

But honestly, we scored 11 points in the last 10 minutes 44 seconds, pretty sure that's why we lost. No offense, looked like a JOB game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Disappointing ending but very pleased with our performance! I was surprised they followed it up with a win the next night in Charlotte. That's tough to do after a heartbreaker like this one.


----------

